# Hello from a newby with family interest in aviation history.



## btaylor (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all
Just like to say hello and slink back into obscurity.
My grandfather Leslie Martin was an experimental engineer with RR, Napier among others, and deeply involved in development of engines during WW2 and also had an interesting career before that, was the young engineer who should have been on the doomed Saint Raphael with Capt. Leslie Hamilton, Lt.-Col. Frederick Minchin and Lady Anne Savile, the Princess Lowenstein-Wertheim, which disappeared in 1927.
He had a hand written letter from Winston Churchill thanking him for his efforts in the aftermath of the war, which was sadly lost along with a box of memorabilia many years ago. 

He was the engineer who accompanied the Hawker Hart out to (then) Persia, travelling back and forth on the Orient Express.
Also he was the engineer who went out the Germany with the Kestrel which was fitted into the Heinkel 70 and worked with Ronnie Harker.

I believe my grandfather to have been the chief experimental engineer at either Napier or Rolls Royce but am eager to clarify details of what he was working on. We think that he was involved in development of the Merlin, Griffon, Sabre and Kestrel engines but also had worked for Napier.

Any help shedding light on his work would be appreciated.

Cheers!

Brent Taylor


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome from another Canuck Brent and a big




to your grandfather.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard Brent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## btaylor (Dec 29, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome from another Canuck Brent and a big
> View attachment 280871
> to your grandfather.
> 
> Geo



Heh, I'm a Canuck in training! Been in Alberta for 6 years but am a Brit.
Thanks for welcome


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2014)

Ah, you've made it to God's country. Where in Alberta are you? If you'er interested, I happen to be having a small hand in helping to get a Merlin 29 back to running condition. Alas no Napiers in the back shed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome to the nuthouse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## btaylor (Dec 30, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Ah, you've made it to God's country. Where in Alberta are you? If you'er interested, I happen to be having a small hand in helping to get a Merlin 29 back to running condition. Alas no Napiers in the back shed.



I'm in Drumheller, here we're more likely to try and reconstruct a dinosaur than a Merlin. I'm always interested in hearing a Merlin though


----------



## A4K (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome along Brent! Hope someone can help you with info regarding your grandfather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

Welcome from down under Brent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2014)

Greetings from Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard Brent

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to this Great Family Brent. 
You'll spend several moments of fun, knolodges and friendship. 
Saludos cálidos desde México! !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

